# Where did you put your gauges?



## JuniorDubber (Nov 6, 2010)

Post up where you guys put your gauges. I am just bored and I'm trying to get some insprational locations. I want to see some of your creative ideas


----------



## DerekKoch (Feb 8, 2010)

I have autopilot v1 so my gauges are built into the controller, but I molded mine where the cointray would be.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

A helpful factor would be if you posted what car this is for.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> A helpful factor would be if you posted what car this is for.


He said he's just looking for inspiration so it doesnt really matter what car he has. I'd love to see all the creative ways people have mounted their gauges as well since I'll be doing mine in the coming months.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> He said he's just looking for inspiration so it doesnt really matter what car he has. I'd love to see all the creative ways people have mounted their gauges as well since I'll be doing mine in the coming months.


I know, but some cars have better spots than others. Just another helpful factor to throw in there.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9491645306/] IMG_7255 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9468051875/] IMG_7218 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8754919514/] IMG_6215 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8737783194/] IMG_6146 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8671147874/] IMG_6019 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8608724466/] IMG_5743 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8546816617/] IMG_5522 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

gauges and manual paddles, what a pain in the arse 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8421925013/] IMG_5145 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8345028776/] IMG_3442-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
v2 display considered to be a gauge as well, so here one
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7968036960/] IMG_4209 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
front/back setup, two switches one dual needle gauge, gives you control of the whole car.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7847529410/] IMG_4027 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6950522435/] IMG_1944 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6774204883/] IMG_1426 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
another front/back setup with two switches.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6439656513/] IMG_3118 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6439656239/] IMG_3113 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6218979300/] IMG_2512 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6218456903/] IMG_2509 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6087657438/] IMG_2141 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty similar to the rest


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Glovebox.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Glovebox.


My man! :wave:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## JuniorDubber (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got a mk4 gli. I cant really find any good spots for my gauges. Anybody got a nice setup in there gli?
Also can I tap into the same spot on the dimmer switch that I used for my boost gauge and use it for my air gauges?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Dakota Digital gauge molded into my GLI's center vents. I'm posting from my phone so I'm not sure how big the photo will be. Pm me if you'd like to see it bigger.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## JuniorDubber (Nov 6, 2010)

Can I tap into the same spot on the dimmer switch that I used for my boost gauge and use it for my air gauges?


----------



## Cody2003 (May 19, 2009)

JuniorDubber said:


> Can I tap into the same spot on the dimmer switch that I used for my boost gauge and use it for my air gauges?


That is what I did for mine. Don't know if its a bad thing but its been working fine for over a year now.


20130823_153332 by ccjackson01, on Flickr

20130823_153327 by ccjackson01, on Flickr
Excuse the messy gauge setup. Took a few tries to figure out how I wanted to mount them. Will be getting a spare center console and doing a cleaner install soon.


----------



## JuniorDubber (Nov 6, 2010)

another stupid question. I ran my line for my gauges and just for a test I pressurized one of the bags that are not on the car and my gauge only read 50psi. Could this be that the bag is not mounted on the car or is it my gauges?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the v1 digital management controller?


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

Towards the left hand side of my car seat.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

JuniorDubber said:


> another stupid question. I ran my line for my gauges and just for a test I pressurized one of the bags that are not on the car and my gauge only read 50psi. Could this be that the bag is not mounted on the car or is it my gauges?


what gauge are you using and which bag? How did you pressurize your bag? I would think the bag can handle more than 50psi. Check the specifications for max pressure rating. 

When you put the airbag on the car and have the wheel sit on the floor, you will get a higher PSI. As the car lowers, there's less volume in the bag itself. Since pressure is relative to area (surface area of the inside of the bag), your PSI will increase. (someone correct me if I'm wrong)

I have non-electric gauges, so every time i hit a bump I can see my needles bounce too. Same concept. 

Hope that helps


----------

